# أفكاركم مصدر نجاحنا....تفضل بالدخول......



## Project: IE (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله و بركاته.......
تحية طيبة وبعد........
يسعدني الإنضمام إليكم في هذا الملتقى الهندسي .....حيث تلتقي خبرات السنين......
لا يهمني ترحبيكم بي قدر اهتمامي أن أستفيد من خبراتكم كزملاء سبقوني في هذه المهنة .......
زملائي المهندسين الصناعيين.......كلي أمل بأن أجد ضالتي عندكم......و أن أصبح من المتميزين في الهندسة الصناعية بفضل الله ثم بفضل نصائحكم و خبراتكم......
لكم مني أجمل التحية..........
=============================================
الملف الشخصي:
المهندس (إن شاء الله)/ وسيم عبد الله عازب
طالب بقسم هندسة النظم بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن شعبة الهندسة الصناعية.......
السنة الثالثة.....أمامي سنتان نحو التخرج.......
أنهيت معظم المواد العامة و لم يتبقى لي سوى مادة علم المواد أو materials science
مواد التخصص التي أنهيتها:
se-201 مقدمة في هندسة النظم....
مواد قيد الدراسة:
se-205:Engineering Propapility & statistics.....
se-307:Engineering Economics........
se-301: Numerical methods............
مواد مخطط دراستها الفصل القادم:
se-207:modeling & simulation
se-303:Operations Research
se-325:Engineering statistics
se-320:Quality Control and Industrial Statistics
==============================================
هدفي لما بعد التخرج: مهندس صناعي على قدر عالي من الكفاءة.....
هدفي في المرحلة: إنشاء نادي للهندسة الصناعية......
و هذا يقودني للسبب الذي جئت من أجله إلى هذا الملتقى.....
يعاني نادي الهندسة الصناعية في جامعتي من قلة الإقبال عليه أو يسعني الإقبال يكاد يكون معدوما.....
و ذلك لأسباب عديدة منها عدم وجود الأفكار التي تجعل الطلاب يقبلون على النادي.....
لذا تجد النادي و قد أغلق أبوابه.....
خلاصة القول: خلال فترة الدراسة الجامعية....لابد و أن أحد منكم أيها المهندسين الصناعيين قد كانت له مشاركة فعالة في نادي للهندسة الصناعية في جامعته....فضلا لا أمرا أريد منكم بعض الأفكار التي إن شاء الله قد تكون سببا في قيام هذا النادي من جديد.......
أعذروني على الإطالة و على الأخطاء-إن وجدت- ودمتم سالمين.......


----------



## مهاجر (17 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقك الله .... كلام مرتب ورؤية واضحة وتحديد اهداف متقن.

في الحقيقة .... ليس عندي ما أفيدك به ولكني احببت ان اعلق على مشاركاتك التي اعجبتني 

ولاشتياقي لجامعتي العزيزة


----------



## السامي (17 أبريل 2006)

يا أخي العزيز الأفكار كثيره
اقتراحي انك تبدأ بمجموعه من الطلاب اللي حابين التخصص و كذلك مجموعه من الطلاب اللي يبغون يعرفون ايش الهندسة الصناعية و ما عندهم أحد يدلهم و لازم تستغل وجود الدكتور عمر التركي و كذلك مدير الجامعة الدكتور خالد السلطان كلهم خريجين هندسة صناعية
بعد تكوين المجموعة فكر في التواصل مع طلاب الكليه من خلال نشره دوريه تتكلم عن التخصص بالاضافة لمواضيع عامه و افتح مجال للمشاركة في النشرة
ايضا احرص انك تكون ممثل لشعبة الهندسة الصناعية التابعة للهيئة السعودية للمهندسين في الجامعه و كذلك Iie
و حبه حبه لا تستعجل .. ترى الي يكبر اللقمه يغص
تحياتي لك و فخور جدا بك...


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم


اخي الكريم اهلا ومرحبا بك...........واملي ان تجد ضالتك هنا 

ارجو ان تستمر معنا


تحياتي


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

وفقك الله أخي الكريم وبارك فيك


----------



## ferasgolf (22 أغسطس 2006)

ما رايك أن أبداا انا معك بخطة صغيرة جدا تكون بادرة الخير في مشروعك المستقبلي ....؟؟
سوف نتبادل الأراء حول أكثر المجالات اهمية للهندسة الصناعية من حيث فرص العمل في بلدك وفي بلدي سوريا وقد تجد صناعات في بلدنا غير متوفرة عندكم وقد تكون بداية طيبة تبداها أنت في بلدك لتكون بذلك مشروعك الصغير ........ في سوريا يتركز نخبة خريجي الهندسة الصناعية في صناعة آلات التعبئة والتغليف التي تعمل على الهواء المضغوط لما فيها من دقة وفكر ومردود ممتاز واستخدام امثل لأحدث تكنولوجيا العصر ... لأي استفسار ......... أنا موجود


----------



## طالبة هندسة صناعية (22 أغسطس 2006)

الله يبارك فيك ياأخي وسأخبرك بأنشطة الجمعية التي أسسناها في جامعة الكويت لعلها تفيدك
ولكن كبداية يجب أن تبدا بتفعيل النادي وتحصل على الترخيص لممارسة الانشطة باسم النادي ويكون معك اكثر من طالب كبداية او بإمكانك عمل اعلان عن النادي وانتخاب الاعضاء

بعض الانشطة التي يمكنم القيام بها:

1- ترتيب رحلات لشركات ومؤسسات بهدف إطلاع الطلبة على الجوانب الخاصة بالهندسة الصناعية في تلك الشركات والمؤسسات

2- عمل مكتبة صغيرة لكتب التخصص والامتحانات السابقة والنوت المهمة

3- عمل قروب من الطلبة المتفوقين او المتميزين لإعطاء محاضرات قبل الامتحانات لمساعدة الطلبة

4- عمل مسابقة اسبوعية للترفية عن الطلبة واذكر كنا نعمل "Puzzel " كل اسبوع وكان الطلبة يتهافتون عليها لآنها ترفية واعمال للعقل وتحدي بينهم

5-عمل لقاء نهاية كل فصل بين الطلبة والدكاترة والكل يتحدث ويناقش مشاكل الطلبة واقتراحاتهم للفصل القادم وامور عديدة.

6- عمل محاضرات لمهندسين من خارج الجامعة مثلا : مهندس تخرج واسس عمله الخاص فيقوم النادي باستضافته ليتحدث عن تجربته 
او استضافة محاضرين عن التخطيط الاستراتيجي وتحديد الاهداف وتطوير الذات وغيره المهم اي موضوع يفيد الطلبة بالتخصص وبحياتهم المهنية

7- لا ادري ان كنتم مثل الكويت عندكم مشروع التخرج يكون بآخر فصل ويكون عمل في شركة وتطوريها من عدة جوانب
نحن نقوم بالاهتمام بهذا الفصل والاحتفاظ بنسخة من المشروع والبرزنتيشن وكل ما يخصه والتقرير النهائي ليستفيد منه الطلبة

وهذا ما يحضرني الآن وجزاك الله خير على اهتمامك بابناء بلدك


----------



## ISE_Prof (23 أغسطس 2006)

أخي وسيم حفظك الله

محدثك خريج قسم هندسة النظم-هندسة صناعية و لدي اطلاع على موضوع انشاء النادي.

المشكلة هي ليست في رئيس القسم الدكتور عمر التركي فبالعكس هو متحمس لانشاء النادي و أبدى استعداده للمساعدة بكل ما يستطيع، ولكنها في الطلاب أنفسهم الذين لم يتحمسوا لذلك. نقطة أخرى و هي أن المهمة أسندت للجنة الطلابية الاستشارية للقسم (النائمة) عند انشائها قبل سنة و كنت أحد أعضائها للاسف و لكنهم لم يفعلوا الواجب عليهم.

نصيحتي أن تحاول أولا تفعيل عمل اللجنة الطلابية للقسم لأنها تعتبر جهة رسمية في الجامعة و من خلالها رتب أعمال النادي

ملاحظة: مع بداية الفصل القادم ستنتقل رئاسة القسم من الدكتور عمر التركي الى الدكتور فؤاد السني-هندسة التحكم و الاتمتة- وهو أيضا شخص نشيط و ذو أخلاق طيبة و سيساعدك كثيرا.


----------



## alsoory (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشكله واجها طلاب القسم لفترات وتم حلها واهمالها من الطلاب

والزميل ISE_Prof أعطاك الجواب الذي كنت راح أعطيك ياه 
بالفعل تم انشاء لجنه وبالفعل كانت نائمه لأنه لم نسمع أي نشاط لهم

شد حيلك يا أخ وسيم و وفقك الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 أغسطس 2006)

أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم

وأرجوا أن تستفيد وأن تفيد ان شاء الله

أتمنى عليك قراءة الموضوع في المشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27112

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

إنشاء نادى الهندسه الصناعيه فكرة رائعه وانا من رأيى أن تحاول تقنع الطلبه بالقسم أولا بعمل ندوات تدعوهم الى معرفه ماهى الهندسه الصناعيه . شكرااااااااا


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ياخى على الاهتمام


----------

